
Show HN: GoHere – Show someone where to go - cillian
http://gohere.io
======
wingerlang
What's different from a gps coordinate on, say, google maps?

I expected it to have multiple markers like "go here - then here - then there"
etc. Personalised markers with direction that google couldn't provide would be
quite nice.

~~~
cillian
It's similar to a standard map pin alright, but nicer to use in a "go here"
situation. Sending via sms is nice for one-to-one, plus the sender gets to see
if the pin was viewed or how far away the receiver is (if they allow it).

You can also reserve location URLs: e.g. gohere.io/party-here which are handy
for events, HQs etc.

Personalised markers are a great idea. We've drawn up a few specialised ones
already (beer, coffee, beach, surf, football etc)
[http://pinlogic.co/images/general/GoHere-
Stout.png](http://pinlogic.co/images/general/GoHere-Stout.png)

Appreciate the comments!

------
techaddict009
I couldnt find search option to give pin of some specific location.

~~~
cillian
There is none yet, consider that feature bumped!

------
StartAppAchill
what are the use cases of this? Looks interesting though!

~~~
cillian
So far: Event venues (registration, parking etc.), Rental car (return
location) Kite surf lessons (meet me at this beach), Wedding (obscure church
location) Meeting point for tours Holiday home rental (better than verbal
directions)

But we're very keen to hear of more use cases.

